# Looking for a adult female rat in DFW area Texas



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi my rats 2 companions have passed she is almost 4 and just had surgery to remove her tumors, and so I want to get her a new companion, she is very good with other rats and always have been, I would love to know if anyone has or knows of any rats needing homes around DFW


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

If you're willing, I looked up the craigslist in your area and there's quite a few females that were put on there recently. Maybe you could give there a try? Also, here's the link to the pets available in a rescue in the DFW area (Pocket Angels Rattie Rescue):https://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?query_id=3AF65EF6-5D18-11E4-987A-80BDFFEE616C&page_number=1


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a rescue out of the DFW area called JARRS. They probably have some spayed females available. If not, they probably have a few neutered males. Here's their Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/JARRS.Rats

If they don't have what you're looking for and you're willing to travel, there is a rescue in Austin. https://www.facebook.com/CentralTexasRatRescue


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

Sabatea what did you search on craiglist I seem to have a hard time finding the right things, yea it seems a lot of rescues mostly have males but im going to call around


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

JARRS has at least two females available right now.

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11572707-grand-prairie-texas-rat
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11572705-grand-prairie-texas-rat


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I just search up "Rat" or "Rats" and you'll get rat terriers, some snakes, and rats. :3


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Generally you need to search under "community/pets" to find rats.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/search/pet

I mostly see pairs and babies right now, but I found this.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/4713346965.html

Doesn't say "pet only" so she could end up snake food if the wrong person gets her. D:

That's the only single adult female I see right now. Unless you want to get a few ex-breeding females from the "breeder" I got Pooka from... Which you could, but he's not someone I recommend to people.


----------

